# Projects!



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

So my mind is constantly churning up ideas of what I can do, and what could be done. Some feasible, some not not so much. For the longest time I've loved the F-45 and FP-45. I don't know why I've always found them so appealing. So I had a couple of dummies (engines :laugh: ) sitting around and I have had this thought of having a B unit. I know that in real time there was never such a thing. But it's my world, and I have purple skies. 

I busted out the calipers and measured it all out. Made the cuts and BAM!!! There it was. I need to fill in the window and trim off some of the mismatching details. I'll give it a bath in alcohol and at least get it primed. Again on this one also, I'm not sure of what road to paint it up as.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Could go either Milwaukee road or US Army or UP...looks good tho!!!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey thanks!! I'm leaning towards UP, but I even toyed with maybe late model BNSF. When it comes to this decision I'm like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like that you are making what you like. That is a good looking B unit. I have always like B units.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I would also remove the steam generator detail from the front of the engine, as it's unlikely that an engine would have two of them.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Southern said:


> I like that you are making what you like. That is a good looking B unit. I have always like B units.


Thanks! I've seen a couple pics of ones that have been done, but never in person. 



cv_acr said:


> I would also remove the steam generator detail from the front of the engine, as it's unlikely that an engine would have two of them.


It's far from done. A lot of sanding it ahead of me.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

To B or Not to B!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Great looking work!
I have a fleet of Athearn DD40's I'm going to convert 3/4 of them into DD40 B's.
Before the masses storm the doors... I know they never had either a DD40 Or a DD40 B, Only DD35A's and DDA40X's
But it's my world and I bought a ton of them to run around my RR!:thumbsup: 
I guess I didn't have the same plans as SP and UP!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

NIMT said:


> To B or Not to B!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Great looking work!
> I have a fleet of Athearn DD40's I'm going to convert 3/4 of them into DD40 B's.
> Before the masses storm the doors... I know they never had either a DD40 Or a DD40 B, Only DD35A's and DDA40X's
> ...


I have 2 DDA40x's I was thinking of making the worst one a B unit. Why? Becasue I can. HAHAHAH!!! Work continues on the B side tonite!!

OH!!! The steam generators on the B... Should there be one or none? I thought about deleting both but I dunno.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice work 

I was recently planning a B unit myself. I have a dummy engine that I am going to eventually turn into one. Did you use another engine shell to cut the piece that covered where the cab is? Perhaps when I have obtained a few more extra shells, I will try something like that.

-J.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I do have some locos with two steam generators, But they are both at the same end


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Nice work
> 
> I was recently planning a B unit myself. I have a dummy engine that I am going to eventually turn into one. Did you use another engine shell to cut the piece that covered where the cab is? Perhaps when I have obtained a few more extra shells, I will try something like that.
> -J.


This was actually 2 dummies that I got from ebay. I cut the rear section off of one, and the cab section off the other. I do have an F-45 that is in shambles and cutting the tail off of it to have a complete dummy. But I keep eye-balling the cab section a cut off and seeing what I can graft it to. 




Southern said:


> I do have some locos with two steam generators, But they are both at the same end


I ended up sanding down the steam generator on the front end and got the windows filled with scrap plastic. I need to run a strip of plastic to reinforce the joint on the inside. I still need to dip it in alcohol t ostrip the green off too. Then I will fill in the gaps and get it a coat of primer.

Quick question.... Filler. Years ago when I built 1/24 and 1/35 scale stuff I used the green putty from squadron. I do have Bondo and hardener. Has anyone used it for this purpose? I've never used it in the modelling realm, but I am afraid the bondo will attack the plastic.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I wonder where I have seen that Milwaukee Road before???


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

john65002 said:


> I wonder where I have seen that Milwaukee Road before???


HAHA!!!

Oh man!! It is a smooth runner!!! It's on the list for DCC conversion.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm glad it made it to a better home. All it did here was sit. Besides, I didn't need a diesel bothering the steam.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

I love what you've done; I, too, am a big fan of the FP45's. I've been ruminating on making a double cabbed FP45 by doing exactly what you did - cut the cab off a spare shell and graft it onto the rear of my powered unit. 
Very cool!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought of the double cab. Maybe that's what I'll do with the other shell? Hmmmm.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

If it turns out good maybe I'll send you my two shells......


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

dannyrandomstate said:


> HAHA!!!
> 
> Oh man!! It is a smooth runner!!! It's on the list for DCC conversion.


I can set you up with a Killer sound decoder for that baby!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm gonna need one for the lead unit too!! Maybe I could put just a decoder in the A unit and put the sound in the B unit? Hmmmm... Oh yeah. The A unit is a BB. And speaking of decoders. Ya got anything with sound for a BL2. That thing is so darned ugly!! HAHAH!!! I gotta run it!! 

In other news. While the B unit is soaking in the alcohol. I think I'm gonna have to step it up to oven cleaner. That alcohol isn't even touching the finish. Anyways... I spyed the nose off the FP-45 I cut off. I looked around for a unlikely canidate to go under the knife. I picked the SD-40 I had sitting around. It's a decent runner, just needs a good cleaning and lube. So out came the calipers and the razor saw. BAM BAM BAM!!! And now I have another freak!! :laugh: It's really odd looking. I love it!!!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Smokinapankake said:


> If it turns out good maybe I'll send you my two shells......


Oh man! This could turn into something here!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

The alcohol did nothing. So I got a can of El Cheapo oven cleaner and a big ziploc bag. It took about 30 mins. for it to start dissolving the finish. It probably would been sooner had it been warmer. So the SD-?? went in the bag first. While it was soaking I figured I would try to be productive. I found one of the totes with the rolling stock. 

Oh my!!!! Ummmmm. Anybody need a caboose?! HAHAHAHA!!!










So I got the SD-?? cleaned and dried. Weather permitting tomorrow I will get the first coat of primer and filler on it.










So then the FP-45B went in the bag. Again, waether permitting I will be moving forward on this too.










So while I was waiting for the FP-45B to strip I figured I try my hand at making some coal loads. Pink foam, Aileen's tacky glue, and some faux coal. Not to shabby.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to have a few Union Pacific cabooses to sell would ya?


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll sort through them and snap a few pics. I'm gonna need a few, but not a few-hundred! 

And the covered hopper and Plymouth switcher shell (which sat in 91% Alcohol for 2 months) got the paint off too!!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright sounds good!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Weather held out for awhile!! Got the shells a lite coat of primer. I'll let 'em set a few days to gas out and be ready for filler.



















So while the shells were drying I started on stripping the 4 bay hoppers. And while those were soaking in the oven cleaner I knocked out some more coal loads.










So I'm finishing up the coal loads and out of nowhere this little switcher is headed down the track. Kinda tripped me out. It stayed long enough to snap some pics, and then headed out with its 2 cars in two. Maybe I'll see it again?


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

like them coal piece id like to make a few you shude make a step by step post so we see how you make them .Oh nice job on the train to.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks!!! I'm getting back into the swing of things. I haven't done any modelling in about 4.5 years. It feels great to let the artistic license flow. Once the layout does get built it's gonna be a doozie! 

I'll put together a "how to" for the coal slices for everyone.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I really like the switcher! Even though its diesel. Any ideas where you can purchase one?


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks!! 

HAHA!!! Well.... To tell a secret. I made that one today. I grew tired of watching the paint dry, and one thing led to another. It's a Plymouth switcher with an F-40 shell that has been diced to fit.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I figured, I might have to higher you to make me something like that. I don't think I have the skill, but I would love to add something like that to the collection!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I wonder if the New Berlin RR could get a little FP45M shunter like that, very cool, could send you the ge shunted if you want one, love the odd ball "freaks" very cool!

Wish I was there to try my hand at making a few "freakish" experimentals!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah, I'm going to have some odd ball stuff in my fleet!!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Well if you ever need someone with odd ideas.... anyways how much for the FP45X shunter unit? I would love one to have too!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh I have no idea...

All this is it's just a life like fP-40 and a Plymouth swicther. If you were to find those and mail them to me, sure I'd be willing to do some work.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, name your price for something like that. I'm willing to pay.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Just saw your above post. For as much as I see those around, i'm not getting one.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright, sounds good.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Got the pin vise and bits today. Primed up the switcher and a couple hoppers. 


What's a good choice for UP yellow and grey? I believe I have made the decision to go with UP colors for me fleet.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Danny if I wanted your help for cooking some real odd balls to build would you possibly be willing to help? I have a few ideas that lets just say would be so odd people would be turning heads doing a tripple take or possibly more in the process.....MUWHAHAHAHAHAHA now pardon I seem to have a franken train to design now 

Also if you need more ideas to collaborate on I have a ton in my head


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

No worries. I'm always up for shenanigans!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

cool, well my shenanigans tend to put them big monstrocities to shame  hehe oh check your in box


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Got some sanding done on the switcher. Next up will be drilling holes for grab irons and actually trying to make the irons.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

lookin good, you missed a spot


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

That does look very cool.

Once I get some dedicated work bench space, I can see myself being surrounded by cool projects like this


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks! I find it eases my mind when I'm at the bench. Almost zen like.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

So another wild hair last night. While waiting for the spot putty to dry I have been wondering about this engine. I spied the F unit that had the rear end bashed in so I figured why not. It's a like the ugly duckling though. HAHA!!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That's pretty cool looking!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know if I like that a lot, or whether I'm gonna have some serious nightmares tonight!

Either way ... you got some b*lls there, mate ... some bold ones!

 :thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> I don't know if I like that a lot, or whether I'm gonna have some serious nightmares tonight!
> 
> Either way ... you got some b*lls there, mate ... some bold ones!
> 
> ...



Yeah.... It always looks better on a Denny's napkin! :laugh: I'm gonna hold out for the final product though. HAHA!!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Tonight was sanding and spot priming on the B unit. A few pin holes to fill and the body work should be good. Then it's grab iron and paint time. 










The grab irons started going on the swithcer tonight too. I made a fixture to help with forming them. It took some fiddling, but they look decent. I'm using .015 K&S wire. Seems to be going pretty good so far.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

lovin that little shunter your making, really want one now!! can't wait to see what paint scheme you come up with on it!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Got the rest of the grabs done tonite. What a pita. But.... I wanted to see if it could be done. Even though they are not store bought quality, it's done by my hand and that makes it better. 

I did buy some rust stop safety yellow from ACE. I coated a couple hoppers. Too yellow for my tastes. I'll continue the search for a closer shade to Armour yellow.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I think that little shunter of yours in CAT yellow, would look good with the black frame it has...how much could the NBRR aquire one of these for??? I really love it!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm aiming for a UP scheme. I have an airbrush, but I'll just say I wouldn't give it to a kid to paint with. So next payday I'm going to invest in an Iwata or Paasch. I've been doing some homework on both. I've already got the decals for the UP layout. So I'm almost there.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well If I could I would order one in CAT yellow for my self hehe....


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'll see what's in the bag of tricks! 

So I used red primer vs. grey primer on a test today. It truned the color a little more orangish/brownish. I feel that once the grey goes on and the red stripe it will even things out. Pics to be posted in a bit.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

So today was DCC day!!! FP-40 switcher and project BL-2 are under way. A rough in of sorts. I need to get the paint on the switcher and the BL-2 is soaking as this is typed. Once the paint is down then I can mount the LED's. For a couple of oldies... Dang. These things are super smooth!










And a short video of the switcher in action.
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok man I really got to get my hands on one or make one, awesome work!! especially with DCC I definatly want one for my road now!! your just epic!!!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Since last weekend was spent in So. Cal. I didn't get anything done. So I made up for over the last couple days. I've been working on 10 4 bay hoppers. Paint was stripped, 148 kadee's installed. I'm waiting on decals to arrive and metal wheels will be on order shortly. I have 4 about 90% ready. The bigger one is kind of an oddball, and there is 2 other 2 bay hoppers waiting for the paint booth. 





























I even managed to catch on film a scuffle between Chewbaca and some troopers!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

nice work on your projects!!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Nothing major going on over the last week. My boy came out to visit from Buffalo so I had to share time with him!  We did manage to catch the Blue man group in Vegas though!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Things progress the last few days. I managed a dcc install with forward/reverse lights in the Chessie U30. dcc prep for a Burlington GP20. And I painted 8 of 17 hoppers. I wasn't really digging the all yellow thing. So I taped the end off, and got the flat black out. Next will be a coat of future, decaling, flat coat, weighting, and then putting the coal loads in. Almost there.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

The yellow and black looks great, you did a good job on those. I have 11 hoppers similar to that but the black is a green color.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks!!

The original plan started wearing on me. So I was poking around the webs and kept seeing the black and yellow scheme. Wish I would have done that from the start.


----------



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

Once I figure out how to post pix I'll hav to show u my version of the turtle creek central it's sky blue and black! And thanks! U gave me an idea for when I do TCC hoppers


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

No worries glad I could help out. I was going to do just the black on the end, but I liked the look of the yellow end better.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Black and yellow looks real good.

Do you find the black hides some of the deatil?

I might go a yellow tip and maybe a dark grey or dark green for my shortie 2bay hoppers . hmmm.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Like those steamers in the background!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

There is actually still quite a bit of detail there. Well, for being old tyco/bachmann cars. I was going to go crazy with details, but figured that I'll just get 'em close to weight and top it off with the coal loads I made. Outside of metal wheels that should be good enough for these things.


----------



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

heres one of the engines i painted turtle creek central 4825


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I really dig that blue and black!! Looks great!!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> The original plan started wearing on me. So I was poking around the webs and kept seeing the black and yellow scheme. Wish I would have done that from the start.


Realize that having the end panels a contrasting colour is used to indicate that that end of the car has rotary couplers, so it can unloaded in a rotary dumper. This is common for modern coal gondolas and also some modern hoppers, which is why you're seeing lots of this sort of thing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotary_car_dumper

This type of model hopper that you used is an older design (like from the 1940s-50s) that wouldn't be equipped with rotaries. Paint work looks good and clean though.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

railer5516 said:


> heres one of the engines i painted turtle creek central 4825


The blue and black looks great, but you've got a bit of bleed through on the nose and by the steps there. You'll need to be careful with the masking to prevent that.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> Realize that having the end panels a contrasting colour is used to indicate that that end of the car has rotary couplers, so it can unloaded in a rotary dumper. This is common for modern coal gondolas and also some modern hoppers, which is why you're seeing lots of this sort of thing.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotary_car_dumper
> 
> This type of model hopper that you used is an older design (like from the 1940s-50s) that wouldn't be equipped with rotaries. Paint work looks good and clean though.


Oh I know. I finally broke down and researched the reason behind the colored end. I never knew about the rotary couplers. Amazing stuff is out there!

I realize that these hoppers wouldn't of been fitted with the rotary couplers. But that the beauty of the hobby. I can do anything I want to. I figured instead of spending the dough on the new coal sets I would just improve what I have. A piant job, some kadees, and some decals and BAM!!! I've got something that looks good at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## railer5516 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone Ik bout the bleeding this was one of the first units I did in this livery the newer units (which are waiting for decals) don't hav bleeding


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

It's all part of the learning curve. It would be awesome to have that first thing we ever attempted to come out looking like it just rolled out of the factory paint booth. But even the experts were beginners at one time. Paitience is key.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Goofed around with making some hand rails tonite. While not prototypical I believe they turned out not too shabby. This thing was missing both motors and I had two rear trucks layin around so I got them in there. I figure I'll work on the pilots, put some kadees on it, and have a dummy to tow around or just a yard ornament.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

How did you make the "loops" for the short uprights, I've got a ton of wire, but can't figure a good way to make those top loops the mains slide thru, I have those tycos, all short handrails? Rich.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

No loops. I formed the handrails, and then just bent the bottom of the stanchion and cut the wire to the bottom edge of the rail. once that was the correct length I soldered them together.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Installed the decoder and speaker tonite. I just wish all installs were this easy. :laugh: Now I just need to school myself on setting some of the cv's to smooth the thing out.




And threw a decoder in the F-7 I picked up from apoc444. I had not worked on an atlas, or even had one in the fleet until now. Another easy install, and I set the headlight to the gyralight setting. Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Installed the decoder and speaker tonite. I just wish all installs were this easy. :laugh: Now I just need to school myself on setting some of the cv's to smooth the thing out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have problems with the whole real part of the train coming off? The one I got disconnects right from the drive shaft.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup:Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## sbeck80 (May 14, 2012)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Installed the decoder and speaker tonite. I just wish all installs were this easy. :laugh: Now I just need to school myself on setting some of the cv's to smooth the thing out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice TFM.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

john65002 said:


> Did you have problems with the whole real part of the train coming off? The one I got disconnects right from the drive shaft.


No problems here. Maybe the truck is loose from the mount? 



RUSTY Cuda said:


> :thumbsup:Sweet!:thumbsup:


Thanks!!



sbeck80 said:


> Nice TFM.


She is a beaut!! I really dig her now that she has sound. 



Funny thought just hit me. I installed the decoder in the F7 while I was one the phone the whole time.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Got 9775 squared away. Out with the defunct oddball decoder and in with the new soundtraxx 852002. Just need to get the ditch lights in order.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope you have a big layout to run all that stuff on


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually..... I'm waiting on the call back to get the green light for the pick up of a layout from a local train club. They moved into the old depot downtown, and built 3 new layouts so they have no use for it anymore. I gotta move some cra..... errr stuff in the garage to get the beast in there.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Putzed around with a freebie I got with some other stuff I got. I can see why Front Range isn't with us anymore. The car itself isn't bad, it was the quality of the plastic. If I even looked at it wrong the stuff broke. And the plastic for the tie-downs almost crumbled as it was being removed from the sprue. I only lost 2 of them.  Some parts where fiddly, and the instructions were sub-par at best. I muscled through and got it done. I'll weather it up a bit and call it good.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't think I ever saw a yellow war bonnet on a Santa Fe engine. Unusual and looks good. Like the rest too. pete


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I kinda dig the yellow and silver scheme.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I like it to. The only thing I would change would be that blue stripe. Its alright but I just like yellow and silver.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

The blue looks kinda crappy in the pic. In person it's not too bad. It's the santa fe decal on the nose that really distracts from it all. It looks of a poor quality decal, and it has lifted in a few spots. I might try some setting solution to get it to settle down or see if I can find a new one.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Same on mine. Where the handrails are on the nose is where mine is lifting off.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep. same on this one. I might even just remove it and see if it looks better without it.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I dont have the skill to do that 

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Practice, practice, practice. 

Just remember.... Even the experts were once beginners.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Installed the decoder and speaker tonite. I just wish all installs were this easy. :laugh: Now I just need to school myself on setting some of the cv's to smooth the thing out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if this really fits your thread, however the same guy who made my Greyhound Union Pacific poster, made this. Shows 3 designs for the Santa Fe. Also he just got done making a custom one for me. It's sweet!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a sweet poster!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Finally got the paint off the BQ23-7. 2 weeks in the super clean. The blue came off in about a half hour, the orange and yellow must of been some non eco friendly stuff. It seemed like it hardened up and wasn't going to come off, but every couple days I would scrub it and slowly worked it off. The chassis is pretty much set and ready to go DCC installed and runs like a charm. I need to work on the pilots and then get it to paint before installing the lighting. 



















After rinsing off the BQ23-7 I decided to mount some kadee's on some covered hoppers. So I selected a row off the shelf and BAM!!! They were all the same mfg. Sweet! Got the couplers mounted then decided that was enough for today. The engine hasn't got to paint yet and it's already being put to work!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

dannyrandomstate said:


> Finally got the paint off the BQ23-7. 2 weeks in the super clean. The blue came off in about a half hour, the orange and yellow must of been some non eco friendly stuff. It seemed like it hardened up and wasn't going to come off, but every couple days I would scrub it and slowly worked it off. The chassis is pretty much set and ready to go DCC installed and runs like a charm. I need to work on the pilots and then get it to paint before installing the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have enough Monster? :laugh:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a couple days worth. :laugh:


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey danny did you ever get you layout yet


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Not yet. I called the guy yesterday. He is working in Missouri right now. I know him personally so I'm not sweatin the having it ripped out from under me. So for know it's just the work bench with the 2 sections of flex.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Never enough energy drinks!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I drank about 2 a week for a month. Never had a cavity in my life. Showed up the next month, I had the start of 6. I stopped that day.

Sent from HTC Desire


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't do coffee, so this is my vice.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Had two of these well car kits kicking around. Figured nothing else happening today, so I threw them together. The ones in the foreground are Walthers. The kit even with the amount of parts seems to lack detail. Assembly was pretty straight forward some of the smaller parts were a bit fiddly, but everything went together well. I really liked the flat weight that went on the underside of the cars. 

The ones in the background are of Athearn variety. Less parts to assemble, but the details are more abundant on them.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I think both of those are really nice kits.
The newer models have metal frames and metal details, but they are really pricey too.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

When I got these the price was right. It kind of amazes me the price of these and the containers can demand these days. I've got another 5 car set already assembled, and one more on the way. I think that's going to be it for the well cars.


----------

